# Enhorabuena a las Mods del Español/Francés



## Víctor Pérez

Quiero romper una lanza a favor de las tres moderadoras del foro Español/Francés, *Martine*, *Gévy *y *Paquita*, por el impresionante trabajo que han realizado en los últimos meses con los *diccionarios en línea*.

Primero buscaron apoyos, luego almacenaron la información que les llegó y, finalmente, clasificaron todos esos diccionarios con el mejor criterio posible.

El resultado, digno del más alto nivel profesional, es fruto de muchas horas de trabajo robadas al sueño y, seguramente, a la familia, a los amigos y a las mascotas...

Con este pequeño homenaje quiero llamar la atención de todos los foreros sobre una herramienta que, gracias a ellas, nos va a sacar de un apuro a más de uno. 

*¡Bravo y gracias, chicas!*


----------



## Gévy

Mi querido Víctor:

Mil gracias por este hip-hip-hurra entusiasta y muy simpático. Nos pones de superheroinas, pero pásate por los demás foros y verás que vamos a la cola, jajajaja... (somos unas copiotas, shhhh...)

Pero eso sí, sudamos la gota gorda porque todos nos habéis ayudado tan bien a montarlo que llegaron los dicconarios y glosarios a montones.

Y los consejos para organizarlos... y las matemáticas que si puras o no (¿y física impura?), todo pura química entre nosotros. 

En fin, que nos ha gustado hacerlo y si os parece útil, pues ya nos pueden llamar las "bienpagás". 

Y ya que nos has puesto en evidencia y estamos como un tomate bien maduro (que no podrido aún, jejeje...) pues solo nos queda haceros una reverencia de las más profundas... y desparecer tras el telón. 

Tierra, tráganos... Pero escúpenos de nuevo al foro, que nos gusta demasiado estar con vosotros para quedarnos demasiado tiempo escondidas, jijiji... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Qua

¿Cómo funciona los diccionarios en línea?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, Víctor, tu as raison de le faire remarquer.
On ne s'en apercevait que par le fait qu'on ne les voyait plus beaucoup contribuer... Moi je préfère quand elles brillent autrement que par leur absence ! 
Heureusement, elles reviennent ! 

Biso et bravettes.


----------



## Paquita

Oui, génial...

Et beaucoup plus que vous n'imaginez !

On laisse travailler les copines pendant trois bons mois... 
On arrive *juste* *après* la bataille , quand elles ont *tout *fini, juste à temps pour faire un copier coller dans un fil à son propre nom... et récolter les lauriers. 

Je savais bien que j'avais une vocation de PDG !

Alors :


Grand merci aux deux "mods 2007".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Mil gracias por este hip-hip-hurra entusiasta y muy simpático. Nos pones de superheroinas, pero pásate por los demás foros y verás que vamos a la cola, jajajaja... (somos unas copiotas, shhhh...)



Sé perfectamente que en otros foros del WR los mods han hecho también un ímprobo trabajo de recopilación de información, sobre todo en el tema de recursos y, como no podía ser menos, les felicito por ello y por su labor en general. Lo que ocurre es que, si bien visito muchos otros foros del WR, soy usuario principalmente del ESP-FR, razón por la que he dejado aflorar mi debilidad...


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo me uno a la felicitación de Víctor, para las "Supernenas", por su impagable trabajo,  y, que coño, por que son muy majas, que también es importante.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## chics

Hola. Muchas gracias a las supernenas por su trabajo diario, su amabilidad, su buen humor, paciencia, porque son superbuenas y_ están_ también buenas, y son siempre tan majas, a pesar de que habrá días que se levantarán con un humor de perros (¿o hasta en esto son superheroínas y no lo están nunca?). Y por supuesto por el enorme trabajo de los diccionarios, que todos hemos ido viendo día a día.
Gracias también a los foreros que han contribuido, que han sido muchos.
Bisous!!!!


----------



## Nanon

Musique :
_Ce sont deux supernanas, deux supernanas..._



B*i*s*o*u*s !


----------



## Namarne

Me uno a todo lo dicho. 


chics said:


> porque son superbuenas y_ están_ también buenas,


Siempre lo había sospechado...


----------



## Luis Saiz

Víctor Pérez said:


> Quiero romper una lanza a favor de las tres moderadoras del foro Español/Francés, *Martine*, *Gévy *y *Paquita*, por el impresionante trabajo que han realizado en los últimos meses con los *diccionarios en línea*....
> 
> El resultado, digno del más alto nivel profesional, es fruto de muchas horas de trabajo robadas al sueño y, seguramente, a la familia, a los amigos y a las mascotas...
> 
> *¡Bravo y gracias, chicas!*


 
---------------------------

Sí, amigo  Víctor; nuestras queridas moderadoras merecen que se rompan en su honor todas las lanzas habidas y por haber.

Lo que lamento muchísimo es no haber sabido colaborar ni con una miserable "coma" a ese trabajo que nunca podremos agradecer bastante

Gracias a ti, Víctor por tu magnífica iniciativa, y a las tres mods. *mil bisous* *de la marca Gévy.*


----------



## Punky Zoé

Même les non-hispanisants o) y trouvent leur bonheur !  (je rêve de la même fonctionnalité dans le French-English)

Un beso / Bisous -      Au revoir / Hasta luego 
PZ


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡GRACIAS QUERIDAS MODERADORAS POR TODO!

C'est avec un grand plaisir que je vous dit MERCI et FÉLICITATIONS pour ce travail merveilleux qui aidera sans aucun doute d'innombrables personnes.

Gracias de nuevo y os mando un beso muy grande...
Cristina


----------

